# Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 17)



## ripjack13 (Apr 22, 2018)

*What was the biggest single item woodworking related, project you worked on by yourself?*








**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
Leprechauns, primates, woodticks, miss-placed texans, and wood lovers are welcome to post an answer.
But who cares, no ones reads the rules anyhow....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 22, 2018)

For me it was a walnut kitchen table with live edge oak slab legs in the trestle style. I milled all the wood myself too! It was a table of my own design.


 The wedge is functional and can be removed to knock down the legs for moving.


 The oak I used for the legs and stretcher had some great coloring. And a worm hole that went all the way through it.


 I used the pieces of walnut with the sapwood. The breadboard ends are walnut sapwood as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## CWS (Apr 22, 2018)

I guess the my largest project was log cabin we live in. I had the logs and roof contracted and me and wife did all the interior. I did walls, trim, floor, plumbing and electrical. Never do that again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## steve bellinger (Apr 22, 2018)

For me it would be my little rent house. Hand dug the footers mix concrete, set all floor joists,3/4 plywood floor,build walls, cut and install ceiling joists, cut and installed all rafters and ridge, deck, and install metal roof. Well you get the picture. The only thing I had a bit of help with was the ceiling Sheetrock. This house is only 26x32 with valted ceilings and 8 ft walls

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## justallan (Apr 22, 2018)

I'd say for hobby craft it would be the rocking airplanes that I've made for Toys for Tots.
With work related stuff, back in the '80s I turned several garages into mother-in-law houses, rentals or whatever you wish to call them. I'd start with any basic garage and figure out how to get water in and the sewer out and then design the "house" around that, all other utilities are the easy part. A couple had lofts, one had a full second story and one even had an underground passage that joined to the main house. Hey, they paid very good and I didn't ask any stupid questions!
Something else I did, while working at different mills I would get all the scrap from the mills for free and build sheds, garden sheds, gazebos and wishing wells to sit over water faucets out in the yard. That little gig was a goldmine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 22, 2018)

I have built larger things, like sheds and garages, but the question stated, * project you worked on by yourself? *

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## justallan (Apr 22, 2018)

I can very safely say that all of mine were or I would have bragged real big on the 3 story 8 bedroom family home that my father, my brother and I built.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 22, 2018)

Uhmmm... Yeah, that by yourself thing throws it all for a loop. Built a few houses, built a pole barn or two, done some serious remodeling jobs, turned 5 miles of lumber into beehives, but those were all with others.

Then there's the pictures or it didn't happen thing... And, I just don't have a bunch of pictures of cabinets built nearly 40 years ago, although I did see my old gun cabinet again Friday for the first time in over a decade. Brother-in-law inherited it, when he divorced the sister and moved, he left it to my brother. Needs refinishing, and the top shelf was cut off for whatever reason, but it's still purty! Choicest hand-selected Ponderosa Pine 1" x 12" - full of Birdseye knots.

Dad ran into a deal on a train car load of lumber that had been rained on and had to be stickered; bought 21,000 linear ft. of it, we piled it up until it dried, then we sawed it all up and made beehives out of it. Except for the spalted stuff he sorted out to build a desk, and the birdseye stuff I pulled to make the gun cabinet.

Of late... by myself... wood working... all alone... pictures... Probably the Redneck Condo  <~~ Slideshow There 

_If you click the little circle with the I in it, the pictures are captioned._

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 22, 2018)

one of the 3- have to empty and weigh to be sure- I am sure the credenza would be heaviest- full of a zillion CD's

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## Tclem (Apr 23, 2018)

My wife

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 23, 2018)

Tclem said:


> My wife


Hope you sanded to at least 12,000 grit, might get slivers...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 23, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Hope you sanded to at least 12,000 grit, might get slivers...


Wet sanded

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 23, 2018)

My 8x12 shed at home. Did it no help, my wife and kids left for the day, came home and there was a shed framed up.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 28, 2018)

Missed this question until now. The largest single piece of furniture I made (over 30 years ago) is this dining table. It's made of solid PA cherry and with all leaves and pedestals installed opens to 15 feet and seats 16. The chairs in this photo were made by a friend who has now passed away. They are also cherry.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 28, 2018)

The largest piece I've built by myself was an 8' pram (boat) when I was 13/14 years old. I have no pictures of it - wish I did - and it is long gone. That was 20 years ago that I finished it and it's long rotted and been trashed.

Largest piece since then was the bookcase I recently finished up. Have some larger projects coming up in the future.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 28, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Missed this question until now. The largest single piece of furniture I made (over 30 years ago) is this dining table. It's made of solid PA cherry and with all leaves and pedestals installed opens to 15 feet and seats 16. The chairs in this photo were made by a friend who has now passed away. They are also cherry.
> 
> View attachment 146333
> 
> View attachment 146334



Nice table. We have a 54 wide 10.5 long mahogany table. 15', that is HUGE!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 28, 2018)

@Mike1950 Thanks. We recently moved it to the breakfast area of the kitchen to make room for another one that was made by Jeff Headley and Steve Hamilton. They run a multi-generational shop in Berryville, Virginia. He's an infinitely better artisan than I am. It only opens to 14" with all the leaves but it's my wife's favorite. See his photos of furniture on https://www.facebook.com/Mack-S-Headley-and-Sons-Furniture-183259708529997/ 

Jeff made this photo of it prior to delivery. All South American Mahogany and heavy as heck.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 28, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> @Mike1950 Thanks. We recently moved it to the breakfast area of the kitchen to make room for another one that was made by Jeff Headley and Steve Hamilton. They run a multi-generational shop in Berryville, Virginia. He's an infinitely better artisan than I am. It only opens to 14" with all the leaves but it's my wife's favorite. See his photos of furniture on https://www.facebook.com/Mack-S-Headley-and-Sons-Furniture-183259708529997/
> 
> Jeff made this photo of it prior to delivery. All South American Mahogany and heavy as heck.
> 
> View attachment 146340



Beautiful. Sorta like ours

Reactions: Like 3


----------

